

Show HN: We got fed up with Airbrake, so we built Coalmine - mratzloff
https://www.getcoalmine.com

======
mratzloff
Hi guys! This started out as a personal side project to create our own
alternative to Airbrake because that would just go silent for a week at a
time. We got frustrated because we couldn't rely on it, and it was hard to
search, etc.

Along the way we decided to open it up to other people who thought it sounded
useful, so my friend and I started turning it from a prototype into a product
earlier this summer.

I'm really interested in hearing feedback about it. How we could improve the
website or the app--anything, really.

------
jnevelson
One recommendation I have is to open up the number of events/minute. You
should have at least 1 plan where that number is unlimited.

~~~
tinfinfan
Hmm... can you explain your use case a bit more? Even things that are
'unlimited' have an upper bound (e.g., data plans, etc). From Coalmine's
perspective, having upper limits ensures that all users on the system are
guaranteed some kind of quality by avoiding some application spiraling out of
control and sending tons and tons of errors to the service.

From a developer's perspective, if I believe my application will need to be
able to send unlimited amounts of error reports, I should probably revisit my
design. ;)

------
SonicYogurt
What's the minimum version of PHP your app supports? The company I work for
insists on running the horrifically outdated 5.1.6, and that's been a limiting
factor with some packages we've tried to use.

~~~
mratzloff
Yeah, unfortunately we cut it off at 5.2. I suppose it's _possible_ to get it
to work if you install the json extension (I don't think there's anything that
would actively preclude it from working), but I can't make any promises
because I can't get an isolated PHP 5.1 install to build in my dev environment
(believe me, I tried, but it wasn't worth it). Let us know if you give it a
shot and can get it to work, though!

~~~
SonicYogurt
Thanks for the quick response. I'll try setting it up and let you know.

